# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Real Estate Blockchain Platform

## saralee123

TokyoTechie is largest blockchain development comapny in India.Tokyo Techie helps you to build Real Estate Blockchain Platform for you as this technology is having lots of advantages and security as you go with blockchain in real estate.

----------


## Nike121

The real estate is the place from where you can take steps towards the block chain because the real estate is the starting point for you to set bench mark for your goals.escorts in London what to do

----------

